# Audi Music Interface with Bluetooth Music Adapter



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Okay, this is really cool. We've been watching this 'I Am Audi' blog for a few weeks now since we first found it. It's by Scott Mitchell, Audi Brand Specialist at Sunset Imports in Beaverton, OR. Not surprisingly, Scott focuses often on a lot of the cars that come through his dealership. We figured it was only a (short) matter of time before we'd catch some content we knew readers of our own Audi News Blog that should be passed along and his most recent post is very interesting indeed.
The latest addition to the Audi Music Interface system is a wireless Bluetooth adapter... but not for phone... Audi already had that. This adapter is for music. Once installed, you can pair your bluetooth equipped music device like an iPhone to stream music into your Audi without having to hook it up inside the glovebox. It probably doesn't do much for battery life on the device, but that's what chargers are for. Check out more of Scott's post after the jump.
* Full Story *


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Audi Music Interface with Bluetooth Music Adapter ([email protected])*

wow, very cool. i wonder if its compatible with the VW RNS510?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi Music Interface with Bluetooth Music Adapter (bhb399mm)*

My guess is no. Audi uses an RNS-E for R8, TT, A3 and B7 A4 when it was in production. MMI cars are based on a fiber optic system called MOST and I'm pretty sure the VW system you speak of is not.


----------



## zekezank (Aug 12, 2007)

I work as an Audi and VW parts manager, and was shown this bluetooth adapter at the Audi parts conference recently. They haven't told us much, but as soon as I have more info I will share it with everyone.


----------

